# المنتديات الأردنية > أخبار الأردن > الحصن نيوز >  جرش: بحث مراحل تنفيذ مشروع السياحة الثالث

## الحصن نيوز

<div style="text-align: justify;">عقد اجتماع اليوم الثلاثاء في مبنى محافظة جرش بحضور الاطراف المعنية بمتابعة مراحل تنفيذ مشروع السياحة الثالث.

تفاصيل الخبر هنا...

----------

